# Need help cutting cobblestones



## rmacgregor (May 27, 2010)

Hello, I have 1 ton of 4x4x4" cobblestones and 2 tons of 4x4x8" cobblestones and I want to build a semicircular patio area with a 2.5' circular hole in the middle for a fire pit. My problem is that I don't know how to cut or break the cobblestones to fill in odd spaces. Is there a blade i can buy for my circular saw or do I just need to repeatedly score with a chisel? Thanks! Atlanta Catdaddy


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

You need a wet cutting brick saw available at a rental store.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

High Gear said:


> You need a wet cutting brick saw available at a rental store.


 
And even with that, you may be in for a suprise if these are real, native stone. If they are hard, I'd try scoring with a saw & chiselling.


----------



## eco-green (Jun 1, 2010)

rmacgregor said:


> Hello, I have 1 ton of 4x4x4" cobblestones and 2 tons of 4x4x8" cobblestones and I want to build a semicircular patio area with a 2.5' circular hole in the middle for a fire pit. My problem is that I don't know how to cut or break the cobblestones to fill in odd spaces. Is there a blade i can buy for my circular saw or do I just need to repeatedly score with a chisel? Thanks! Atlanta Catdaddy


 
You can get a quick cut saw from the rental store a 12'' saw would be great rent the diamond blade and you should have no probleams 

water attachement works for the saw but does it ever make a huge mess


----------

